# Looking for a Particular Bible Edition



## Justin Williams (May 13, 2009)

Does anyone know of a bible edition that does not have the chapter headings? It is difficult to read a passage as a unit (as it was intended to be read by the author), instead of in chunks as bible editors have so wisely decided, with the headings in the way. 

I understand the chapter headings and subject titles can be helpful for quick referencing but other than that they are a distraction. 

Anyone have this same problem? 

Ps. I prefer the NASB, ESV or NKJV.


----------



## ClayPot (May 13, 2009)

I may get fried for even mentioning this but The Books of the Bible The Books of The Bible doesn't have chapter headings or verses. The reason I may get fried is that it is a TNIV (queue dark and dangerous music and high pitched scream). If you're looking for a reading Bible, I think it is really great. You can read long sections of scripture without getting distracted by the verse numbers or chapter headings. Of course it will not be as useful for detailed study and many object to the translation philosophy, but it has what you are asking. It also also very reasonably priced at $9.


----------



## Justin Williams (May 13, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> I may get fried for even mentioning this but The Books of the Bible The Books of The Bible doesn't have chapter headings or verses. The reason I may get fried is that it is a TNIV (queue dark and dangerous music and high pitched scream). If you're looking for a reading Bible, I think it is really great. You can read long sections of scripture without getting distracted by the verse numbers or chapter headings. Of course it will not be as useful for detailed study and many object to the translation philosophy, but it has what you are asking. It also also very reasonably priced at $9.



YES! This is exactly what I am looking for! 

Is this format or similar ones available in other translations?


----------



## ClayPot (May 13, 2009)

Hi Justin,

As far as I know, there are no other translations that have this same format. It is unfortunate though because I think it helps us develop better bible study habits. Thoughts, stories, events don't necessarily end just because the chapter does!


----------



## wfl3 (May 13, 2009)

Justin,

Nelson publishes an NJKV that does not have the chapter titles within the text (they are in the top margin). But, they do have the chapter numbers in the text with a break between chapters - so I am not sure if that is what you are looking for.

The one I have is called a "Pocket Companion Bible".

Sincerely,
Fain LeGrand


----------



## Justin Williams (May 13, 2009)

wfl3 said:


> Justin,
> 
> Nelson publishes an NJKV that does not have the chapter titles within the text (they are in the top margin). But, they do have the chapter numbers in the text with a break between chapters - so I am not sure if that is what you are looking for.
> 
> ...



Although it is not exactly my ultimate aim, a bible like that one could work. Unfortunately it is too small. I would rather have a more standard sized bible for daily reading.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 13, 2009)

The KJV Master's Study Bible has no such headings.


----------

